# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Kamaris se smanjio...

## mišica

Dakle, kupili smo paket kamarisovih i nosimo ih 2 mj. imam 10 pelena sa medekima što su unutra pistaci zelene i čini mi se da su se smanjile :? . naime, na njima smo morali otpustiti jedan druker dok na ostalima koje su bijelo-plave nismo. jel moguće da su se uprale ili su  i prije bile nešto manje a ja nisam vidjela :? .
u istima mi se čini i da se unutarnji ulošci gužvaju polako... :/ 
ima netko iskustva???

----------


## Engls

Mene je žena upozorila da će se smanjiti i da će najbolje upijati nakon 7.-8. pranja.Ja sam zadovoljna sa Kamarisom.Ne bih se bunila da je kroj malo uži među nogicama,ali dobro dođe noću.Brže se umiri i zaspi...(sa manjom pelenom kao da joj mali vražičak na ramenu kvoca:"ma nemoj spavati,jurcaj još malo!Možeš ti to,hajde,hajde...").

----------


## aries24

a ja pomislila da su napravili novi, manji kroj   :Laughing:

----------


## martinaP

> a ja pomislila da su napravili novi, manji kroj


I ja.

OT, što se tiče upijanja, meni su za sad Kamaris zakon od domaćih pelena.

----------


## zmaj

ja sam neki dan išla kupit nećaku po primjerak...onaj s brodovima i onaj s medom....prvo sam se zaprepastila jer su te "novije" veće od onih prijašnjih (koje ja imam i koje nam uopće nisu male), drugo mi je bilo krivo jer su puno mekanije od prijašnjih....da se one s medom skupljaju to sam već negdje pročitala....tu na forumu...čini mi se....
još jednom ove nove su fakat ogromne....
nama naše nikad ne sjednu kao gaćice, neg između pišonjice i pelene ima lufta!!, vidljivog lufta
mene smetaju što su nako poširoke oko nogica... da dobro upijaju.... i još imam zamjerku što nemaju neki izbor... kad gledam konkurenciju il hm pelenice....

----------


## Zorana

A kakav bi ti izbor?
U materijalu ili sarenilu?  :Razz:

----------


## zmaj

pa...i jedno i drugo...  :Grin:  
al, šarenilo  ipak više!!!  :Razz:

----------


## aries24

izbor u krojevima   :Wink:

----------


## zmaj

da da i krojevi hvala A

----------

